# What is on my Ollie’s mouth



## ArlaFett (Dec 25, 2018)

So it it’s Christmas Day and I found a spot on the mouth I think it is Either Scale rot or mouth rot. I can’t take it to the vet today. And there are no reptile specialist near by. I tried and clean it off with a Q-tip and it didn’t go away. I know that it needs antibiotics, but what can I do at home until I can find and get him to the vet. 

He is still young. And a gold Tegu. I got him from an pet store in Oct.
About his Cage it’s a 40gallon, I keep him on half bark half Tile. I clean his cage daily. He takes baths every couples days. He eats Ground turkey every couple days and he will eat chicken liver every other feeding. His tank is about 99 and his rock is like 101(not a heated rock). I put a picture of it. 
It is very sweet and I really want to help him. 

Thank you


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 25, 2018)

from what I have read scale rot and mouth rot are just generalised names for problems with the scales and mouths. They can range from nothing serious to more problematic illnesses.... I can't really see on the pic but I would suggest before rushing to the vet that you just keep a close eye onit so it doesn't worsen and get some neosporin if you can. Tegu's are hardy animals and in the wild can recover from all kinds of problems by them selves.


----------

